# Do you believe Five Nights at Freddy's is overrated?



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

Okay, so, even though the game has existed for nearly two and a half years now, one of my friends IRL has recently become obsessed with Five Nights at Freddy's after seeing danisnotonfire play it. As many of you know, the game is featured in a lot of Let's Plays on YouTube.
Honestly, even though I've personally never played it (so I'm probably judging it), I find the game overrated. In the gameplay I've seen, it doesn't even seem that scary (although not much scares me TBH, not even horror movies or amusement park rides), and I honestly don't see how people playing it on YouTube could really find it that scary, as some of them find just the animatronics themselves creepy when they appear. I honestly just don't get it.
I'm probably being too judgmental about the game, but I just don't understand how it got so popular beginning in 2014. Scott Cawthon, despite having begun making video games in 1996, was literally unknown for years. Does anyone feel the same way I do about it? The most it did, honestly, was destroy my childhood because going to Chuck E. Cheese's was a treat for me back in 2004.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2017)

Speaking as someone who has been there from the very beginning and is still a big fan today, yes. I feel like it's a genius story with genius characters, but the amount of attention it got (specifically from very young children) was a little much, in my eyes.

That being said, the scary factor isn't what makes it so special. The first game had such a special atmosphere to it, one you can't experience without playing (which you've revealed you haven't). That tension of waiting for one of 'em to pop up by your door is really frightening, and seeing their taunt-like movement through the static cameras doesn't make things any better.

The story is what attracts me now. The most recent instalment, _Sister Location_, is an amazing tale, one which I don't really wanna spoil for anybody. It's a much more immersive game now as well, whereas previous ones relied more on visuals alone.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 15, 2017)

You're completely right. It's entirely overrated and I think the only reason it ever got popular in the first place was because so many well-known Youtubers jumped on the bandwagon of playing it. The concept, while kind of intriguing at first, was poorly executed in boring gameplay in my opinion. I don't even like horror games (even though you're right; it's not really a horror game, just relies on the creepy factor and jump scares) so I guess I'm already a little biased haha whoops.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Speaking as someone who has been there from the very beginning and is still a big fan today, yes. I feel like it's a genius story with genius characters, but the amount of attention it got (specifically from very young children) was a little much, in my eyes.
> 
> That being said, the scary factor isn't what makes it so special. The first game had such a special atmosphere to it, one you can't experience without playing (which you've revealed you haven't). That tension of waiting for one of 'em to pop up by your door is really frightening, and seeing their taunt-like movement through the static cameras doesn't make things any better.
> 
> The story is what attracts me now. The most recent instalment, _Sister Location_, is an amazing tale, one which I don't really wanna spoil for anybody. It's a much more immersive game now as well, whereas previous ones relied more on visuals alone.



I've gotta admit, the backstory to the game is interesting. I know that the first game takes place in 1993 and it mentions past events (for example, the bite of '87, and other past issues since the company's founding in 1973). But actually waiting for something to happen, to me at least, feels as interesting as watching HeadOn commercials on repeat.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I've gotta admit, the backstory to the game is interesting. I know that the first game takes place in 1993 and it mentions past events (for example, the bite of '87, and other past issues since the company's founding in 1973). But actually waiting for something to happen, to me at least, feels as interesting as watching HeadOn commercials on repeat.



I don't know what made you think it was founded in 1973, but the first known establishment opened in 1987, and the bite that you're talking about was an experiment the killer constructed following the abduction of several children, which was in 1983.

Plenty has happened already in the story. In fact, there is very little in need of clearing up. The main mysteries of the story were solved in the latest game.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I don't know what made you think it was founded in 1973, but the first known establishment opened in 1987, and the bite that you're talking about was an experiment the killer constructed following the abduction of several children, which was in 1983.
> 
> Plenty has happened already in the story. In fact, there is very little in need of clearing up. The main mysteries of the story were solved in the latest game.



I remember hearing a "14 years before 1987" was the foundation of the company.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 16, 2017)

Kinda, yeah. I see the appeal, but imo it's a shame the amount of people "theorising" and hyping about the lore kinda ruined the sense of mystery it had.

Still, it's not like I'm mad about it or anything. I'm glad that so many people are enjoying a relatively simple and easily-accessible game.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 16, 2017)

The games arent bad but it got too much attention. I shouldn't go to a store and see merch for it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

I haven't played a single one, nor have any interest. From watching YouTubers play, the gameplay seems pretty simple and boring. I feel like if it didn't have the jump scares, no one would care about it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2017)

I guess so? I mean, it's nowhere near as scary as people say (Seeing them in the halls is scarier than the actual jumpscares), but as a game it's _alright_. Like a sort of twisted tower defence. It's good, but it's not amazing. The plot is decent though, I suppose...


----------



## MayorNoodl (Jan 20, 2017)

At this point I think it's overrated. I'm honestly 10x more interested in the lore behind it than the game(s) itself. I was there from the beginning and, with every fandom I have joined, I end up losing interest and finding it completely overdone in terms of OCs, memes, fanfics and all that jazz. I just find it weird that the fandom is mostly comprised of younger (8-10) but that's just me


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 25, 2017)

I like watching Markiplier and Jacksepticeye play the games, but their reactions, and in general, most Let's Play-ers' reactions, are most of what make the game interesting. I don't like jump scares and tend to have more fun watching the series than I would playing, but having seen all that these games have to offer, I can say it's overrated without much of a problem.

I do actually like the series and think Scott's created a pretty cool world, but I think a lot of the "amazing twists" are just retcons or bits of story Scott hasn't fleshed out all the way. I think fans go way too far, from harassing people in real life to planting Freddy's jumpscares into unrelated videos to having all-out flame wars about the gender of a pink and white version of Foxy.

Seriously. Flame wars over whether a robotic fox is male or female. ...Seriously.

Again. Cool world. Cool story. I would like some answers to the chronological problems, definitely. But once you find out how all the jump scares are triggered, those aren't scary. The scares come from the ambiance, really, and that's the best the games have to offer.

However, I will say that The Silver Eyes was actually a pretty good book.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 25, 2017)

what makes the game special is the atmosphere. thats it. the fanbase reeks and they praise it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 26, 2017)

It has a good story with lots of depth, it was well executed, you keep playing to learn more of the 'mystery' behind it (only the first game, though), there's no denying that it's a great game. But it was far too overrated, like Undertale, the fanbase ruined it. It's getting it's own movie, there's FIVE unnecessary games. Even YouTubers got sick of it. The only YouTuber who actually enjoys it now is Markiplier, and his reactions are probably fake. Good game, but it didn't need the four games following it. But it's just my optinion


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't think it's overrated. Do I think it's well worn out it's welcome by now? Yeah, but overrated? Naw.

Honestly, this whole thing of calling any game (or anything, really) overrated is just so so obnoxious. Like, it's find if you dislike this popular thing, but calling it overrated because you dislike it just comes off as saying "my opinion is more important/smarter than anybody that actually likes (insert popular thing)."

On the subject of FNAF, it got popular because it took something that many people saw as a childhood fear and made an interesting game out of it. The only problem I have with FNAF is that instead of choosing to stop at the second or even first game, the creator chose to keep beating the dead horse and nothing ruins a good game/show/ect like having it dragged out long past it's expiration date.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd have to say the fnaf is one of the worst things to exist. Fanbase is cringey, merch is embarrassing too. I remember when it first came out and I was excited and I quickly dropped it after a few months. Confused about the guy who makes the games too because he always releases the games early??


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 31, 2017)

Dashonthecob said:


> I'd have to say the fnaf is one of the worst things to exist. Fanbase is cringey, merch is embarrassing too. I remember when it first came out and I was excited and I quickly dropped it after a few months. Confused about the guy who makes the games too because he always releases the games early??



Honestly, I could be completely off-base here, but I attribute Scott's habit to release his games too early with the same mentality that causes guitarists to post snippets of new songs in their tweets. I think his passion is making games. I think after the utter disaster of his last pre-FNAF game and the fact he had legitimately meant Five Nights at Freddy's to be his last game made it mean so much more to him that he's finally created something people really love. Really, I think he releases games early for no reason other than the fact that he LOVES making them, he loves the process, and he can't contain his excitement enough to stick to the right release date.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

MorningStar said:


> Honestly, I could be completely off-base here, but I attribute Scott's habit to release his games too early with the same mentality that causes guitarists to post snippets of new songs in their tweets. I think his passion is making games. I think after the utter disaster of his last pre-FNAF game and the fact he had legitimately meant Five Nights at Freddy's to be his last game made it mean so much more to him that he's finally created something people really love. Really, I think he releases games early for no reason other than the fact that he LOVES making them, he loves the process, and he can't contain his excitement enough to stick to the right release date.



Yeah, i feel bad for him because of his fanbase. the game was good for a few months and it just became repetitive. it's nice that he's enjoying himself though


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 1, 2017)

Dashonthecob said:


> Yeah, i feel bad for him because of his fanbase. the game was good for a few months and it just became repetitive. it's nice that he's enjoying himself though



Yeah, again, I don't really know the full story, but personally? I don't think Scott's making these games as a cashgrab. His fans are absolutely insane, especially since so many of them are young and excitable. I just think Scott's happy the thing he's passionate about is working for him.

I did like Sister Location best out of the sequels, however, because it made it almost a new game. All the others were the same, but the first one and Sister Location definitely had their own things going on. Also, that voice acting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, it is overrated, even when it first came out. And it still is.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2017)

It's to the point where plush and other merchandise is everywhere you go so yes.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah, It really is; the fact that I can't walk into the Electronics section of Walmart without seeing life sized Bonnie plushes, and merchandise everywhere is pretty bad. The game is decent- Not gonna lie, 2 and a half years ago I played it, and thought it was pretty good, and fell into the pit after a few Game Theories came out. Then lost interest immediately. Merchandising is far from a bad thing, it gets your franchise represented by the fans, and spreads awareness of the Game. although the Bonnie plushes should've came out 2 and a half years ago, not now when everyone above the age of 11 has lost interest (Although Sister Location Let's Plays kept me busy for a few hours )


----------



## Licorice (Feb 3, 2017)

I only played the first one. I'm not a fan of predictable jump scares and overall thought it was dumb as hell. Honestly surprised it ever got a following.


----------



## dierefuji (Mar 5, 2017)

to an extent, yes. the games aren't that scary (jumpscares aren't _scary_), but the story is actually interesting. sister location really had the potential to be something amazing but it fell flat on its face.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2017)

It's a neat little game but I don't understand why it's become as popular as it has. I don't really get why it has such a massive fanbase... the cutesy character designs maybe?? That'd explain the amount of merchandise that's been made for it anyway


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2017)

YES I KNOW!!

It's the most overrated thing to ever exist this side of Felix Kjellberg...


----------



## Romaki (Apr 16, 2017)

It's definitely overrated, because so many people are hating it simply because it's popular.
I can see the appeal of the lore and the thrill of the jumpscares (granted, you'll get bored after the first title), but it's definitely getting way more hype than it deserves.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 16, 2017)

no because nothing out there really rivals it truly in terms of what it offers. I don't think this makes it a good franchise, however


----------



## fenris (Apr 16, 2017)

The backstory's pretty okay, and I like some of the character designs, but I don't think it's that amazing from what I've seen of it.  I do want to actually play it at some point, but it's not at the top of my list.

That aside, as long as the fans and the developer are enjoying playing/working on the series, I don't see a problem with it.  It's just not that big a deal one way or the other.


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes.

Well, at this point I wouldn't really say it is actually. As far as I can tell, it's long past its peak and has kind of dwindled to a more 'niche' audience I would have expected from it in the first place. I rarely ever see or hear about it. I would say when that god awful RPG was released would be where I noticed people just stopped giving a crap.


Undertale sort of stole the limelight when that came along, just as happened with Slender or Minecraft beforehand to name a few, and there'll likely be some new indie game we don't hear the end of for a solid 6 months soon enough...It's the indie success circle of life.


----------



## Flare (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes.

But I don't mind people having a fanbase over a game they enjoy alot.  though they can go overboard sometimes.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 22, 2017)

I was so surprised how quickly it blew up. Yeah it's a little overrated but that's okay, as long as people enjoy it...doesn't bother me any


----------

